# 8lb double on nimi 10-20-19



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

one was 3-15 other was 4-2


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

WTG, that doesn't happen very often, maybe once in a lifetime!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a double last week, but they weren't that big.
How's the weeds at Nimmi?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice. To have a double with fish that big is quite the accomplishment!

I've never doubled up in my life. Perhaps writing this will break the jinx


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

REEL GRIP said:


> I got a double last week, but they weren't that big.
> How's the weeds at Nimmi?


still thick in some areas. still nice and green. pads are all dying off


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

1more said:


> WTG, that doesn't happen very often, maybe once in a lifetime!


1st big double for me


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

claybeatty said:


> 1st big double for me


You wont forget that for a while.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Super cool!


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

That's awesome! They look like they've been eating well.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome! They must have been aggressively feeding to both hit that small crankbait. Any other bass that day? 
That a shallow sandy bottom area against the shore in the pic. How were the weeds there?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> Awesome! They must have been aggressively feeding to both hit that small crankbait. Any other bass that day?
> That a shallow sandy bottom area against the shore in the pic. How were the weeds there?


He's got me fired up...Throwin a square-bill, can't be too weedy.
I may head down there Thursday. I'll keep you posted.
I sent claybeatty a PM for a little more info on the weed situation.


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> Awesome! They must have been aggressively feeding to both hit that small crankbait. Any other bass that day?
> That a shallow sandy bottom area against the shore in the pic. How were the weeds there?


i caught one more a couple minutes later and was blanked the rest of the day. weeds aren't real bad if you like to fish them. weeds are like they normally are out there. maybe dropped down a little.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That’s awesome! I’ve caught several couples in the past. All of them were in the fall when the bass are aggressively feeding on the schools of shad. It’s definitely a competition at this time and they will certainly try to take food from each other! I’ve caught doubles on topwaters, jerks, and crankbaits. Best time of year for bass fishing IMO!
Congrats on your catch!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That would be a real "pole bender", beatty! Maybe you should change your name to "Polebender2"!!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You may want to try sliding a swim-bait thru those weeds. (Weighted swimbait hook)
Comes thru weeds as good as anything.
I never got too excited about Swim-Baits when they first became popular.
That has changed since I gave them more line time.
They are fish catchers for sure. A must have IMO


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

REEL GRIP said:


> You may want to try sliding a swim-bait thru those weeds. (Weighted swimbait hook)
> Comes thru weeds as good as anything.
> I never got too excited about Swim-Baits when they first became popular.
> That has changed since I gave them more line time.
> They are fish catchers for sure. A must have IMO


I have an entire box of swim bait and swim jigs now. I have caught a couple nice ones on them so far but still don't have the confidence in them yet. I figured I would try a bunch of new stuff this weekend and that one seemed to work!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

that's awesome and quite an accomplishment nice job clay

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats just awesome. was cat fishing the other day with 2 baited hooks and got a double of nice cats. then got a double of white perch. but nothing as nice as 2 big bass on the same lure. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

claybeatty said:


> 1st big double for me


That is truly something worth hollering about!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Double your pleasure , double your fun. --Tim


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

claybeatty said:


> View attachment 326853
> View attachment 326855


Nice job


----------

